# Soundqualität bei emu10k1 und 5.1 Soundsystem

## phate

Hallo,

Ich besitze ein gutes 5.1 Soundsystem in Verbindung mit einer emu10k1-Soundkarte.

Die Sound-Wiedergabe an sich funktioniert reibungslos, allerdings ist die Qualität des Sounds sehr viel niedriger als unter Windows.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass es im Alsamixer sehr viele Kanäle gibt, und habe mit dieser auch schon jede Menge herumgespielt.

An die Qualität des Sounds, so wie ich ihn unter Windows zu hören bekomme, komme ich aber einfach nicht heran.

Da wäre zum Beispiel, dass der Subwoofer nicht ganz so "überzeugend" klingt  :Wink: , aber auch, dass die beiden Front-Speaker entweder sehr viel leiser sind als alle anderen, oder ein (wenn auch leises) Rauschen erzeugen.

Was lässt sich da machen?  :Question: 

----------

## pir187

hi,

ich habe das logitech z-540 5.1-system und eine soundblaster audigy2 zs in verwendung. ich bin nicht audiophil veranlagt, aber würde sagen, dass der sound nicht schlechter als unter windows klingt. klar, mit den ganzen equalizern, die bei creative im einsatz sind, kann man sicher noch das ein oder andere quäntchen soundgenuss aus der hardware kitzeln, aber mal ehrlich: merkt man das wirklich?

ich habe alsa im kernel aktiviert und fest eingebaut, nutze amarok oder audacious zum abspielen. der bass an der bassbox ist auf die hälfte eingestellt. folgende schalter sind in kmix aktiviert:

MasterBassTreblePCMFrontSurroundCenter

kann nicht klagen...

vg, pir187

----------

## phate

Ich weiß nicht ob die ALSA-Konfiguration nicht zu stark vom verwendeten Soundsystem abhängt, aber könnte vieleicht jemand (z.B. du, pir187  :Smile:  ) deine ALSA-Config posten?

----------

## hampelratte

ich kann auf jeden fall bestätigen, dass auch mein soundsystem (jensen 5.1 an denon verstärker digital an der soundkarte (leider nur onboard)) unter windows anders klingt.

ich habe das dem windows treiber zugeschrieben wahrscheinlich hat der ein standard equalizer profil eingestellt. hab mir das aber nicht genauer angesehen, weil ich mit dem sound unter linux zufrieden bin. unter windows hab ich zuviel bass.

gruß,

henrik

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich habe eine Audigy2. Und ich glaube nicht, daß man die Soundqualität mit dem Equalizer verbessern kann. Da kann man den Frequenzgang linearisieren, mehr nicht. Also wenn du unter Windows zu viel Bass hast, dann regel den doch raus, ist doch ganz einfach. Aber der emu10k1-Treiber ist ja schon Legende, der unterstützt ja alles von Soundblaster Live bis Audigy. Und da glaube ich einfach nicht, daß da die Audigy voll ausgereizt wird.

----------

## hampelratte

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also wenn du unter Windows zu viel Bass hast, dann regel den doch raus, ist doch ganz einfach.

 

klar, aber wozu? ich benutze windows ja nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## pir187

@phate: wenn du mir sagst, was dich genau an meiner alsa-konfiguration interessiert, poste ich es gerne... gib mir einfach den kommandozeilenbefehl für die daten...

ich habe alles im kernel einkompiliert und habe zum glück noch nie damit rumhantieren müssen...

pir187

----------

## Dragonix

Andere Frage... Ich hab hier ne "Live! 5.1 Digital" und daran hängt ein "Teufel Concept E". Da ich für die Lautstärkeeinstellung immer hintern Subwoofer kriechen müsste, hab ichs unter windoof so gelöst:

Lautsärke an den Boxen alles ungefähr auf 50%. Und dann halt unten in der Taskleiste immer den Master lauter oder leiser gemacht. Hab das jetzt mit nen paar Programmen so eingestellt das ich das auch mit ner Fernbedienung machen kann. Aber da ist ja jetzt erstmal egal mit der FB. 

Ich wär happy wenn ich wie unter windows einfach aufs KMix Symbol klicken könnte, und dann einfach leiser mach. Leider macht der dann nur den Masterkanal, also _nur_ die forderen 2 Boxen leise. Die anderen muss ich dann immer manuell machen (also insgesamt 4 Regler: Master (aka front), Sub, Center, Rear). Kann ich das nicht einstellen das ich nur einen verdammten Regler bewegen muss? Ich hör gern 'laut' Musik, ist aber ziemlich doof wenn ich erstmal 4 Regler runterdrehen muss um dann beispielsweise ans Telefon gehen zu können...

Mann war das etz ein Roman^^...

Edit: Frage, kommt über den PCM Kanal _jede_ sound Quelle? Sonst könnt ich ja einfach den PCM Kanal als Master setzen...

Zum Topic kann ich blos sagen, dass ich mich mit den 'genauen' Settings noch nicht befasst hab... alles Standard, da ich die Regler ja eh sobald ich Lautstärke ändern will wieder verstellen muss...

----------

## misterjack

Meiner einer hat die Audigy 4 Pro und Logitech X-530 für frn PC-Bereich. An Reglern benötige ich nur zur Feineinstellung der Boxen Front Surround Center und LFE. 5.1 Soundeinstellung für DVDs hab ich mit den dazugehörigen PCM Reglern eingestellt. Seit neuesten Alsa-Versionen steuern die Regler auch direkt die dazugehörigen Boxen, war nicht immer der Fall. Master und PCM regeln dann Komplettlautstärke und klanglich kann man schon viel mittels Bass und Treble rausholen. Ich habe den Bass bei der Soundkarte etwas höher gestellt, dafür bei der Logitech-Anlage zurückgedreht, das macht schon was aus, wenn die Satelliten voller klingen. Treble sollte man eh höher nehmen  :Wink: 

DVDs mit 5.1-Sound anschauen ist ein akustischer Genuss und klanglich merk' ich zwischen Windows und Linux keinen Unterschied wenn man auf EAX-Raum-Effekte und CMSS verzichtet. Sowas halte ich als Musiker eh für Quatsch, da es den Sound verfälscht  :Wink: 

Ach ja, für den restlichen Raum habe ich noch eine ältere Sharp Stereoanlage mit 500 Watt RMS, die ich mittels eingebauten Equalizer feineingestellt habe. Manche Partys endeten schon in konzertähnlichen Lautstärke-Verhältnissen  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dragonix

Ok, PCM regelt auch blos die vorderen 2 Lautsprecher... Hat noch jmd ne idee wie ich alle auf einmal leise machen kann?

----------

## pir187

kmix-icon im kicker-tray anklicken und unter quelle wählen "master" wählen?

----------

## Dragonix

Master regelt auch blos die vorderen 2... =(

Falls das irgendwie hilft: Lirc + IRKick läuft etz...

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee: Alsa besitzt ein Software-Volume-Plugin, nachzulesen hier: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/pcm_plugins.html (runterscrollen bis ganz ans Ende).

So wie ich das verstehe könntest du dir das so einrichten in deiner .asoundrc:

```

pcm.softvolume {

        type softvol

        slave default       # gegebenenfalls musst du hier ein anderes Device eintragen

        control {

                name neuMaster        # so wie ich das verstanden habe kann der Name hier beliebig sein

                card 0  # hier musst du die Nummer der Soundkarte eintragen, wenn du nur eine Karte hast ist es immer 0

        }

}

```

Ich probiers eventuell mal bei mir aus. Ich kann nur nicht testen ob dieses Plugin dann auch alle Surround Kanäle regeln würde, da ich leider nicht über ein Surround-System verfüge.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dragonix

Also ich bin mir ja nicht sicher... aber das schaut verdammt gut aus   :Cool: 

Blos möcht etz noch  Command & Conqueror 1 weiterzocken ==> Probiers erst nachher oder morgen...

----------

## Vortex375

Jaah, blos haut das bei mir noch nicht so ganz hin. Ich verstehe nämlich nicht, wie ich die Lautstärke von dem Ding dann Regeln kann. Ich kann ja unter Control bei Name was beliebiges Eintragen (anscheinend) aber ich erhalte in alsamixer keinen neuen Regler dadurch.

Allerdings gibt es hier anscheinend jemanden, bei dem es funktioniert (hat mir Google ausgespuckt): http://www.w1n-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=984

EDIT: Es funktioniert (!), hatte nur einen Schreibfehler drin. So sieht die Definition jetzt bei mir aus:

```

pcm.softvolume {

   type softvol

   slave.pcm "default"

   control {

      name "Soft Master"

      card 0

   }

}

```

Du musst die Lautstärke jetzt am neuen Regler "Soft Master" regeln (du kannst auch einen anderen Namen wählen), der jetzt neu in alsamixer auftauchen sollte (kmix musste ich neustarten, ehe der Regler dort zu sehen war).

----------

## Dragonix

Äh etz noch mal doofe Frage meinerseits: In welche Datei?

asound.conf müsst ich neu anlegen und in der asound.state ändert er die " immer zu '...

Habs mal in beide reingeschrieben aber es geht nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Vortex375

Entweder du packst es in die /etc/asound.conf oder in deinem Homeverzeichnis in die .asoundrc. Beide Dateien musst du erst erstellen.

Du musst bei deiner Player-Anwendung allerdings auch noch einstellen, dass er für die Audio-Wiedergabe das Gerät "softvolume" verwenden soll.

Alternativ kannst du das Softvolume-Gerät als Standardgerät festlegen, dann musst du in den einzelnen Anwendungen nichts umstellen (manche Anwendungen lassen es auch gar nicht zu, dass man das Audio-Gerät einstellt).

Damit das Softvolume-Gerät als Standard-Audiogerät für alle (ALSA-) Anwendungen eingestellt wird, musst du folgenden in die asound.conf bzw. .asoundrc eintragen:

```

pcm.!default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "softvolume"

}

pcm.softvolume {

   type softvol

   slave.pcm "hw:0,0"

   control {

      name "Soft Master"

      card 0

   }

} 

```

Das pcm.!default überschreibt das voreingestellte default Device und leitet es auf das softvolume-Gerät um.

----------

## Dragonix

Ok, sry wegen der späten meldung   :Embarassed: 

Geht jetzt aber alles bestens =)

Blos wie bring ich Lirc (bzw IRKick) dazu den neuen Alsa Regler (SoftMaster) zu mixen und nicht den Master..? Ideen? Aber da das OT ist mach ich da vlt nen extra thread auf...

----------

## firefly

es gibt für den emu10k1 treiber einen patch, welcher einen echten Master-Regler für die SBLive Soundkarten (< Audigy) bereitstellt.

Den Bug-report auf alsa-project.org für den original patch gibt es hier(Auf guest login klicken wenn ein anmelde maske kommt):

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=154

Ich habe den patch für >=alsa-driver-1.0.13 angepasst. Zusätzlich wird in meiner Version der momentan Master Regler in "Master Front" umbenannt:

http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/alsa/master_volume_v2.patch

----------

## Dragonix

Sry dass ich diesen uralten Thread nochmal auspacke  :Sad: 

Wollt aber keinen neuen erstellen, also haut mich bitte nich...

Nun, da ALSA firefly's Patch immernochnicht integriert hat (wieso auch immer - evtl ist mein ALSA auch zu alt...), verwend ich Vortex375's Lösung.

Aber Problem: Ich kann diesen Kanal nicht mit kmix muten. Ich hät deswegen schon früher geschrieben, dacht aber, dass ein Problem mit der Tastatur vorliet. Wenn ich den Hauptkanal mal testweisse auf Master (der hat so nen grünen Punkt) lege, dann geht die Kombination auf einmal...

Weiss jemand wie ich den neuen "Realmaster" Kanal muteable bekomm? Ich vermut man müsst einfach was in die asoundrc schreiben, blos was  :Sad: ?

----------

## UTgamer

Was mir dazu noch einfällt, ich nutze auch eine Audigy2 ZS sowie eine Audigy1 beide mit alsa emu10k1 und hatte erst ruhe mit dem Sound nachdem ich alle Soundzwischenemulatoren wegen des HW- mixings abgschaltet hatte, d.h. arts von KDE oder solch einen anderen Softwaremixer wie esd, ... verwende ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, nur noch reines HWmixing, schon allein meinen Ohren zuliebe.  :Wink: 

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Also ich bin mir ja nicht sicher... aber das schaut verdammt gut aus  
> 
> Blos möcht etz noch  Command & Conqueror 1 weiterzocken ==> Probiers erst nachher oder morgen...

  Sag mal so nebenbei Dragonix, spielst du C&C1 etwa unter Linux, wenn ja wie?

----------

## Dragonix

Wenn ich richtig liege, dann verwend ich auch Hardware-Mixing... aber ich hab trotzdem keinen "grünen Punkt"^^ (zum Muten... ohne grünen Punkt kann ich nix muxen)

 *Quote:*   

>  Sag mal so nebenbei Dragonix, spielst du C&C1 etwa unter Linux, wenn ja wie?

 

Nein, windows. Aber eigentlich, wenn man die alte Version hat, d.h. nicht die "The First Decade" Box, müsste es eine Dos-Exe geben, die sich wunderbar mit der Dosbox starten lassen sollte... *nachgucken geh*

Hach... godlike (sry... ab und an brauch ich eigenlob^^): http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/comp_list.php?letter=C

Wird von der Dosbox wunderbar unterstützt!

Edit: Btw, da fällt mir ein, dass es da mal ein Projekt gab, dass es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, die Engine von C&C 1 + Red Alert so gut wie möglich nachzubauen, mit SDL. Allerdings hab ich grad keinen Plan wie das Projekt heisst & wie weit es ist...

----------

## UTgamer

[OT zum orig. Thread]

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Nein, windows. Aber eigentlich, wenn man die alte Version hat, d.h. nicht die "The First Decade" Box, müsste es eine Dos-Exe geben, die sich wunderbar mit der Dosbox starten lassen sollte... *nachgucken geh*
> 
> Hach... godlike (sry... ab und an brauch ich eigenlob^^): http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/comp_list.php?letter=C
> 
> Wird von der Dosbox wunderbar unterstützt!
> ...

 

Danke, ich habe Red Allert auch zum laufen bekommen, ist aber so schwer instabil das ich selten eine Map zuendespielen kann. Das SDL Project würde mich brennend interressieren.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dragonix

Manchmal staun ich selber, was für einen scheiss ich mir merk, den ich mir 2 Sekunden angeschaut hab... kann Geschichtezeugs lernen nicht auch so leicht sein   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hier die Projektseite: http://freecnc.org/

Hier was bei SourceForge: http://sourceforge.net/projects/freecnc

Hier was bei Holarse: http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/space/FreeCNC+Interview

Hier Link zum Gentoo Wiki: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeCNC

Also... das wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, und ich habs nie gespielt... könnte sich aber bald ändern^^

Edit: Hm... RedAlert wird nicht vollständig unterstützt... sry...

Äh ja... da das nicht total offtopic wird:

Falls ich dmix verwenden würde, würde das was helfen?

----------

## UTgamer

Danke Dragonix.   :Very Happy: 

----------

